# Advice on how to froth milk with a Silvia steam wand on a Classic



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've been having a play with steaming milk after fitting a Silvia steam wand. I've never really bothered with frothing milk before so please bear with me.

Is it best to go deep to begin with and then bring it nearer to the surface or the other way round?

I've tried it both ways and seem to get mixed results.

I currently have a 20oz milk jug (12oz one will be on order), I fill it approx 1/4 full with semi skimmed straight from the fridge.

I tend to do the milk after the shot and when the steaming has finnished knock off the steam button an hit the brew button to release the steam.

All advice welcome.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I used to just keep the tip of the steam wand in the milk (i.e. the bit that looks like a nut on the end of the wand).

I did find that the shop where you get the milk from has a much bigger impact. For Semi-Skimmed, M&S was the best, followed equally by Waitrose and Sainsbury's. I never got good results with Tescos milk.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Start by keeping it near the surface so some air is brought in, then take it a bit deeper once the volume has expanded, this will distribute the air inside the milk.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Try tilting the jug but keeping the wand vertical and just below the surface. This seems to stretch the milk


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Your sequence coffee /steaming /flush brew group and refill boiler is correct. Cold jug /cold milk correct.

For steaming to get good micro foam I immerse the end of the steam wand until the nut on the end is 1/3 to 1/2 below the surface of the milk in the center of the jug ,with the jug at the same angle as the s/wand . Then give full steam until required volume is achieved, shut off steam before lowering the jug.

I have my m/ch set up on the edge of a small ornamental slab (B&Q etc)this allows you easier access/removal of the jug. 300x300x30mm B&Q or garden centre.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

*My method with the classic and silvia wand.*..


Keep jug level and sink wand central untill 100degrees F

Tilt jug and bring wand to surface about 1-2cm from edge of jug

To achieve the correct level of the tip to the surface you want to be hearing a tearing sound (not bubbling or spitting!)

Now the important bit.....as you achieve microfoam you need to be slowly lowering the jug to keep the tip at the ever increasing level untill you reach temperature.


*Tip*: Open the steam valve only a couple of turns to begin with while your learning. Takes longer to steam but will give you alot more control.


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

My son had been practicing on the Baby with skimmed as per the general consensus ,until a couple of weeks ago and was

talking to the Barista in Artisan Roast who uses whole milk and now uses the same with fantastic results.Now he has swapped

Red Bull for cappucino and started on latte art.So it seems what works ,works.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm a hijacking the thread a bit but is it possible to get good results with the original wand but without the Panarello attachment? I can't really justify investing more money in a machine that I've almost outgrown and will need to replace soon.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I did try myself but without any restriction in the end of the pipe, it just blew large bubbles and depleted the steam rapidly.

Have a try yourself and see.

Definitely worth changing the arm EVEN for a shot time AND it helps prepares you for a PROPER steam arm !!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the advice on steaming, a couple of different camp with whether to go deep staight away or not. I suppose it's a bit like anything...try it and see if it works for you.

Good advice on where to buy milk from, I always knew there was something wrong with Tescos!









Is it worth getting a thermometer or temptags?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Personally I'd say temps tags are far easier to use , as a thermometer get I'm the way of the seam wand .


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Personally I'd say temps tags are far easier to use , as a thermometer get I'm the way of the seam wand .


That's what I'd originally thought... how long to they last for?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Glenn sells em , 6 month is recommended use I think ,


----------

